# Oil



## steider (Aug 1, 2005)

Did you Know that the store brand name CarQuest motor oil is made by Valvoline. And, PepBoys is made by Castrol. I think Napa brand oil is made by Valvoline also but im not sure on that one. But, I am sure on the other two. The price is cheaper and it's basicly the same thing as whats in the major brand name oil. So save yourself some money the next time your at Napa, CarQuest or PepBoys.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Last time I checked, Pep Boys and Advance Auto oil was made by Havoline.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah advance makes havoline, some older people may call that bad oil as well, but its actually the best bang for the buck, napa's oil says ashland right on the back, dead givaway for valvoline, used it for years.


----------

